# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  स्*तनों में पीड़ा और मास्*टालजिया क्*या है

## xman

महिलाओं में स्*तनों में दर्द होना है सामान्*य बात।मासिक धर्म के दौरान अक्*सर बढ़ जाता है दर्द।अधिकतर स्*तनों के बाहरी हिस्*से में होता है दर्द।अधिक शिकायत होने पर करें डॉक्*टर से संपर्क।

----------


## xman

स्*तनों में दर्द को मास्*टालजिया, ममालजिया और मास्*टोडा*यनिया भी कहा जाता है। यह सामान्*य परेशानी है जिसमें हल्का दर्द, भारीपन, जकड़न, स्तन के ऊतकों में जलन, या स्तन कोमलता आदि जैसे लक्षण नजर आते हैं। अगर इस दर्द का संबंध मासिक धर्म चक्र से हो, तो इसे साइक्लिकल मास्*टालजिया कहा जाता है। 


ब्रेस्*ट कैंसर फाउंडेशन के मुताबिक, स्*तनों अथवा बगल में किसी भी प्रकार का दर्द, कोमलता अथवा असहजता आदि के पीछे कई कारण हो सकते हैं। फाउंडेशन का कहना है कि अधिकतर मामलों में यह दर्द स्*तन कैंसर का लक्षण नहीं होता। यूके की नेशनल हेल्*थ सर्विस का कहना है कि 'साइक्लिकल ब्रेड पेन' स्*तन कैंसर के विकसित होने की आशंका को नहीं बढ़ाता।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

अधिकतर मामलों में स्*तनों के ऊपर और बाहरी क्षेत्र में दर्द होता है- कई बार यह दर्द बाजुओं तक फैल जाता है। इसके साथ ही मासिक धर्म आरंभ होने के एक से तीन दिन पहले यह दर्द अधिक होता है और मासिक धर्म समाप्*त होते-होते यह दर्द ठीक हो जाता है। कुछ महिलाओं में यह दर्द मासिक धर्म आरंभ होने के कई दिन पहले आरंभ हो जाता है। 

हालांकि ऐसी महिलायें जिन्*हें मेनोपॉज हो चुका हो, उन्*हें भी स्*तनों में पीड़ा की शिकायत हो सकती है। यह शिकायत उनमें भी उतनी ही सामान्*य है, जितनी मेनोपॉज के करीब पहुंच चुकीं महिलाओं अथवा ऐसी महिलाओं जिन्*हें मेनोपॉज नहीं हुआ को होती है। 

अमेरिका स्थित पैसेफिक मेडिकल सेंटर के एक अनुमान के अनुसार अमेरिका में 50 से 70 फीसदी महिलाओं को स्*तन में दर्द होने की शिकायत का सामना करना पड़ता है। यूके के स्*वास्*थ्*य विभाग का कहना है कि तीस से पचास वर्ष की आयु के बीच करीब 66 फीसदी महिलाओं को कभी न कभी स्*तनों में दर्द की शिकायत होती है।

----------


## xman

*स्*तनों में दर्द होने के लक्षण और संकेत*स्*वयं महिला ही लक्षण को महसूस कर सकती है। वह इस बारे में डॉक्*टर, नर्स, मित्र अथवा परिवार के किसी व्*यक्ति से बात कर सकती है। यानी दर्द का लक्षण तो दर्द ही है, वहीं बात अगर संकेत की जाए तो, स्*तनों के आसपास की त्*वचा पर रैशेज हो जाते हैं। 

स्*तनों में दर्द को आमतौर पर दो हिस्*सों में बांटा जाता है- साइक्लिक और नॉन साइक्लिक
*साइक्लिक ब्रेस्*ट पेन का लक्षण और संकेत*

----------


## xman

यह दर्द चक्र में आता है, वैसे ही जैसे मासिक धर्म चक्र आता है।स्*तनों में जकड़न हो सकती हैमरीज को तेज दर्द और हल्*की खुजली हो सकती है। कई महिलायें इसे स्*तनों में भारीपन के साथ सूजन के तौर पर व्*याख्यित करती हैं, वहीं कुछ के लिए यह चुभन और जलन का अहसास हो सकता है।स्*तनों में सूजन आ सकती हैस्*तनों में गांठें भी पड़ सकती हैंदोनों स्*तनों में दर्द की शिकायत होती है, विशेषकर ऊपरी और बाहरी हिस्*सा।दर्द आपकी बगलों तक फैल सकता है।मासिक धर्म नजदीक आने के साथ ही दर्द में तेज इजाफा होता है। कुछ मामलों में यह दर्द मासिक धर्म शुरू होने के हफ्ते दो हफ्ते पहले शुरू हो सकता है।यह दर्द सामान्*यत युवा महिलाओं को अधिक परेशान करता है। अधिक उम्र (पोस्*ट मेनोपॉज) महिलाओं ने यदि हार्मोन रिप्*लेसमेंट थेरेपी करवा ली हो, तो उन्*हें भी ऐसी समस्*या हो सकती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*नॉन साइक्लिक ब्रेस्*ट पेन*यह सामान्*य तौर पर एक ही स्*तन में होता है। हालांकि, सामान्*यत: यह स्*तन के केवल एक चौथाई भाग में ही यह दर्द होता है, लेकिन यह पूरे सीने में फैल जाते हैं। 
यह पोस्*ट मेनोपॉज यानी अधिक उम्र की महिलाओं में अधिक होता है। 
इस दर्द का मासिक धर्म चक्र से कोई संबंध नहीं होता।
दर्द सतत अथवा छिटपुट हो सकता है।
*मास्*ट*िटिस*अगर स्*तनों में दर्द किसी संक्रमण के कारण है, तो महिला को बुखार अथवा उनकी तबीयत खराब रह सकती है। महिलाओं को स्*तनों में सूजन और कोमलता की शिकायत भी हो सकती है तथा दर्द वाले हिस्*से का तापमान भी सामान्*य से अधिक हो सकता है। और वहां लालिमा हो सकती है। इस दर्द में जलन के साथ झनझनाहट भी होती है। स्*तनपान करवाने वाली महिलाओं में यह दर्द स्*तनपान करवाते समय और बढ़ सकता है।

----------


## xman

*एक्*स्*ट्रामेमारी पेन*ऐसा आभास होता है कि स्*तनों में दर्द अंदरूनी किसी कारण से है, लेकिन वास्*तव में ऐसा नहीं होता। कई बार इसे 'रेफेर्ड पेन' भी कहा जाता है। कुछ महिलाओं में चेस्*ट वॉल सिंड्रोम्*स में हो सकता है। 


हालांकि यह दर्द सामान्*य होता है और इसे लेकर अधिक घबराने की जरूरत नहीं, लेकिन फिर भी यदि आपको किसी प्रकार की चिंता अथवा संशय हो तो आप डॉक्*टर से मदद ले सकती हैं।

----------

